# What Does Your DTG Set-Up Look Like?



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

I am curious how others set up their DTG's. I am a screen printer that bought an Epson F2000 a couple of months ago. Here is my DTG room. I had a couple of custom counters built just for DTG also. You can see one of them in the picture.

Epson F20000
Equipment Zone Speed Treater
Dedicated Dell Lap Top
GeoKnight DK20A
(2) Hix clam shell presses for the 80's that still works great


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

Do you have a humidifier in the room, or does the room stay within the appropriate ranges for humidity naturally? 

PS Thanks for the view of your set up. This helps as I look into the alternatives.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

I live in Mississippi. Humidity is one thing we do not have a shortage of.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm really diggin' the wooden tables man. Really cool!


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you. I swapped out two t-shirt orders for three counters. Pretty lucky I'd say. Staining them all next week. I just bought a brand new building so I still have a long way to go.


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm in love with my new space! Which is a good thing cuz I'm spending about 20 hours a day in here trying very hard to get to know my new equipment so I can begin running biz smoothly again. Really like your set up too! Congrats


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah puts a nice touch to it. Way to go man!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice setup to you too Copem Customs!


----------



## admedia (Mar 23, 2015)

What are your costs if you dont mind sharing per shirt? Im specifically asking for a black shirt with a 2 color design. Just curious so I can compare with screen printing rates.

How many shirts do you think you could do per day if you had to push it?


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are our 2 Neo's just after setting up the second one (the mess has been cleaned up a little). Viperone pretratment machine is in the room behind this and 2 more air fusions ar on the otherside of this room. Wished we had more room..................


----------



## aaronseminoff (Jun 2, 2015)

COPEM CUSTOMS said:


> I'm in love with my new space! Which is a good thing cuz I'm spending about 20 hours a day in here trying very hard to get to know my new equipment so I can begin running biz smoothly again. Really like your set up too! Congrats


Those tables are awesome. Where did you get them?


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

aaronseminoff said:


> Those tables are awesome. Where did you get them?


Thank you! Actually, my husbands GM at metal fabrication shop & he custom made them for me.


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## aaronseminoff (Jun 2, 2015)

asuanlarm said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 155194


Jesus Christ that is such a legit setup!


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

aaronseminoff said:


> Jesus Christ that is such a legit setup!


Thanks. I have ink in 3 printers right now. Only doing small orders at first, and the deadline for testing is August.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

COPEM CUSTOMS said:


> I'm in love with my new space! Which is a good thing cuz I'm spending about 20 hours a day in here trying very hard to get to know my new equipment so I can begin running biz smoothly again. Really like your set up too! Congrats



Very nice, clean, organized setup. And looks very comfortable to be in.

_


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

asuanlarm said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 155194


As Mike Myers would say, "SCHWING!"


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Our DTG Area


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

I hear great things about Brother. How's that pretreater working for you?


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

equipmentzone said:


> Very nice, clean, organized setup. And looks very comfortable to be in.
> 
> _


THANKS Harry! Yes, it definitely is


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

The Pretreatmaker 3 is the only working Pretreater in GER.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

TeeBird100 said:


> Do you have a humidifier in the room, or does the room stay within the appropriate ranges for humidity naturally?
> 
> PS Thanks for the view of your set up. This helps as I look into the alternatives.


I was clearing the counters the other day and had to open the windows and doors because of the fumes.

I noticed my humidity gauge and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. Just to give you an idea what it's like down here mid summer. Usually runs around 45-50 in here with the AC on.











Finished counters today:




























Cool 1st gen iMac that I bought new in '99. Still runs my vinyl cutter to this day.

Now, let's start printing!


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry mine is not as clean looking as you guys but it is also in our digital room with 2 embroidery machines, 54 inch banner printer, laminator, gerber edge setup, vinyl cutter, large tables, rolls of material etc. Also our maid didn't come that day for some reason.


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

My workshop setup, Roland vinyl print/cutter and Epson F2000.


----------



## Arthustle (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you guys cure with air fusion heat press, does it have hover mode?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Arthustle said:


> How do you guys cure with air fusion heat press, does it have hover mode?


We cure with an air fusion the exact same way as with a normal auto clam press.


----------

